# I'm looking for a strange type of photobook



## toti (Dec 7, 2012)

then I'm Italian, I'm a amateur photographer
I'm looking for a certain type of photo book I've seen on an Italian website, unfortunately reserved for professionals (and I do not have a VAT number).
It's a photobook with the briefcase. It 'just the case that I love much (it has a trapezoidal shape) that I had seen before.
So, someone can suggest a site where I can (I repeat are an amateur) buy a photo book with a briefcase so?


the link at the page with example of what I need is
http://zeronovedesign.it/it/valigetta-anteprime.php


Many thanks to all


----------

